# knife patterns



## badkarma (Jan 28, 2011)

I was wondering where to find scaled knife patterns.  I would like to see all different patterns, but as of late I am really liking the bird & trout knives some of you make.  If anyone knows sources or can tell how you come up with your patterns I think it would be interesting reading.  Thanks.


----------



## OconeeDan (Jan 28, 2011)

Not sure I know what you are talking about.  I have never used patterns, just draw it out on the steel.  Or you can make a thick cardboard cutout first, and you'll see if it will work.
After I make a knife, I'll make a pattern using hardboard (Masonite), cut to shape.  that way I can duplicate it easily and quickly later.
Dan


----------



## sharpeblades (Jan 28, 2011)

*Knife patterns*

I do all my knives by drawing off a pattern in a yellow legal pad.If i like it i will trace it out on poster paper


----------



## george hancox (Jan 28, 2011)

bob engnath left behind some of his designs when he passed.google his name and see if his sight is still there.menypeople have tryed to keep his work out there for new knife makers.


----------



## tedsknives (Jan 28, 2011)

I do close to what  Dan and Raleigh do. I use 1/4" grid paper so that I can pretty much scale it as i develop the pattern . After grinding, i usually can tell if the pattern will be a keeper and will then make a permanent pattern out of lexan.


----------



## DROP POINT (Jan 28, 2011)

I kind of do like these other guy's. I draw it out,then I glue it to the lexan.I grind it out. Then I can get a feel for it,and make changes if needed.Then if I like it,I make a knife. Then if it turns out good I give it a number and hang it on the board.

Davin


----------



## Razor Blade (Jan 29, 2011)

Me too , me too ,  I use 1/4 scaled paper to draw it out , then transfer to lexan. Cut it out and see if it feels ok before i start to makin a knife from it . Scott


----------



## godogs57 (Jan 30, 2011)

I draw it out while day dreaming and then if I like it and want to add it to my inventory, I make a permanent template out of aluminum. I use old signs, etc for my templates.

Here is one of my trout and birds....elk antler, copper and malacite with a Damascus blade.


----------



## sharpeblades (Jan 30, 2011)

*Bird and trout knife*

Very nice


----------



## godogs57 (Jan 30, 2011)

Thank you Raleigh. It was an old elk antler that I stabilized...I love the effects when you grind it down and the filled in cracks show.


----------



## Razor Blade (Jan 30, 2011)

yes sir , top notch work right there. Scott


----------



## badkarma (Jan 31, 2011)

This is more or less the info I was looking for.  I was wondering if you ever used patterns that were standards you could print out and use and/or if you just drew them out on paper for yourself.  What thickness lexan is best for patterns?  I have thought of using lexan for wood project patterns also, but didn't want to get it too thin to avoid cracking.  Thanks, guys.


----------



## tedsknives (Jan 31, 2011)

Mighty fine work on that trout and bird


----------



## koakid (Jan 31, 2011)

what types of metals do y'all like best


----------



## godogs57 (Jan 31, 2011)

I grind CPM154 and forge 52100 steels Koakid.


----------



## dmedd (Feb 2, 2011)

That knife is beautiful Godogs!!!


----------



## koakid (Feb 8, 2011)

how do y'all choose the thickness of your metals. is there any rules of thumb  to go by. thanks


----------

